# Most impressive gadget?



## Langamer817 (Jun 21, 2006)

Whats your most impressive doo-dad that you like to show off? Mine would have to be my Glo-toob.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 21, 2006)

I just got some Spyderenches and I can't quit showing them to everyone. I'm sure the novelty will wear off at some point.


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 21, 2006)

My three favorites are my newly acquired Exolion, my green laser pointer (sadly its only 5 mw though), and my night vision monocular.


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 21, 2006)

Hmm, interesting thread. People are usually pretty impressed with both my Lion Cub and HDS EDC60 XRGT. In terms of non-flashlight gadgets Im usually ahead of the curve an bit with both cell phones and PDAs, or now combos. My current a TMobile SDA is pretty gadgety, even has WiFi. Also Bluetooth stuff, like using a cell phone as a modem for a computer with a Bluetooth connection.


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 21, 2006)

had a sony CLie that I sold on ebay. Most were in AWE when I could edit picture etc... 

Kinda miss it


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jun 21, 2006)

I just bought this

It`s a TV 5" , DVD, RADIO, CD, MP3, VCD







regards.


----------



## StuToffee (Jun 21, 2006)

My Orb Raw Two-Stage with Green Tritium gets gasps of admiration when I show it off.
Also, just treated myself to a Panasonic DMREH50 DVD Recorder with 80Gig Hard drive. Not exactly a gadget but, well, you know. 

D'oh! If only Id bought it before "24" & "NCIS" finished their current series.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jun 21, 2006)

My new Dell Axim X51 PocketPC gets the most attention out of my gadgets, then my Surefire L5.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know if this would constitute as being a "gadget" since among my friends here, it's electronics related. More of "tool-ish" stuff, but at work, the fellows get a kick out of seeing the MagHID, and of course the MT OTFs.

That's all.


----------



## JohnnyB (Jun 21, 2006)

My HAM radio HT, the Yeasu FT530. I'm still amazed by these things.


----------



## frisco (Jun 21, 2006)

Took delivery of my brand new digital camera back for my Hasselblad H1.

- Leaf Aptus 75
- 33 megapixals
- 192 megabyte single shot 16 bit file.

I was so impressed with the first test shots we did..... gave me the "shivers"

It's probably very impressive cause not many people get to see one in action... unless your in the business.

frisco


----------



## bubbacatfish (Jun 22, 2006)

frisco said:


> Took delivery of my brand new digital camera back for my Hasselblad H1.
> 
> - Leaf Aptus 75
> - 33 megapixals
> ...


 
I got shivers just seeing the price of the 75... I sit in awe.


----------



## frisco (Jun 22, 2006)

bubbacatfish said:


> I got shivers just seeing the price of the 75... I sit in awe.



I didn't get the "Shivers" when I paid for it...... was more like heart palpitations ...... cause I had to buy a Hasselblad H1 camera system and the Apple Dual G5 with the 23" LCD monitor.... not to mention the 4 gig memory cards !!!

frisco


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 22, 2006)

frisco said:


> Took delivery of my brand new digital camera back for my Hasselblad H1.
> 
> - Leaf Aptus 75
> - 33 megapixals
> ...



Oh gawd that is awesome. Im guessing that isnt for taking snapshots of the kids  

Now that you mention it, my digital camera really impressed some people last week and it is WAY less impressive than a Hassleblad. I have a Canon 20D with some L series lenses. What impressed people who are used to standard point and shots was the shooting speed when you fired at full speed, especially if you ramped the picture resolution down so you didnt overflow the memory; it seemed to never stop.


----------



## bobisculous (Jun 22, 2006)

People usually will Awe my Canon dSLR if it has my f/4 70-200mm lens on it. Also they love my Garmin 2720 Navigation system. 

-Cameron


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 22, 2006)

I don't get reactions from friends about lights, shortwave/FRS radios, or gadgets 
But I have a very tiny 5MP camera called a Brica Digiart, and the small size always gets comments. Takes AVIs, and good looking pics when stationary. Too bad it can't stablize an image to save it's life...


----------



## jtice (Jun 22, 2006)

Ha!, where to begin 

I am a gadget NUT.

This is my most reasant "gadget" that people have been asking me about.

Sony Helmet Cam





http://www.jtice.com/blogs/bullet_cam_6-15-06/

Then theres various other items...





That image actuually needs updated bad 

I just bought a new vid and digicam also.
Sony HC90 miniDV vidcam
and 
Canon SD630 6.0 MP digicam

~John


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

I just bought a 1GB PQI Intelligent Stick... *tiniest* USB drive made!


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jun 22, 2006)

I just got a Treo 700w yesterday. So far Im pretty impressed with it. Seems very nice for a reasonably small package.


----------



## Rando (Jun 22, 2006)

Mame machine with 2500+ games, built into an original 7 foot Mechanized Attack cabinet with new 25 inch monitor. Controls for 4 players with original Star Wars yoke for flying or driving games.


----------



## JimH (Jun 22, 2006)

Microtech UTX70 OTF knife, RAW NS, Exolion with goldserv UXOJ sandwhich, McFeely's Pocketwrench II, Firefly flashlight


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Jun 23, 2006)

that'd have to be my Curta Calculator. A mechanical calculator that uses gears and stuff. It impresses the hell out of me, anyway. 

More info than you could ever want here:

http://www.vcalc.net/cu.htm. Will try to post some pics of mine soon, but theres lots at that website.


----------



## Alloy Addict (Jun 23, 2006)

jtice,
I'm extremely envious of the helmet cam.

ouchmyfinger,
:bow:You have a Curta? You win the impressive gadget contest! I don't know what I would do with one, but they are extremely impressive to me. Considering the circumstances they were developed under just adds to the impressiveness.


----------



## jtice (Jun 23, 2006)

Here is last weekends Trip Report,
which is the first time I used the Helmet Cam.
http://www.jtice.com/trip_reports/6-17-06

Theres a video there using the helmet cam.
I am having a blast with it 

~John


----------



## carrot (Jun 23, 2006)

While not very impressive to actual techies and gearheads, my humble collection of gadgets seem to impress the crap out of people. I think what impressed people the most was my tiny (and now retired) laptop, a Fujitsu Lifebook P2040 -- I've gotten questions about it all the time, such as, "is that real?! it's so tiny!"

I used to try to stick ahead of the curve with PDAs and cells, but I've given that up now. Just too difficult. I suppose the most impressive techie thing I have would be my 1987 IBM Model M keyboard...

I'd love a Curta! They're amazing little gadgets!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 23, 2006)

My latest one (that even impresses other geeks) is the Nokia 770.

Someone saw it at work the other day and just held his hand out for me to give it to him...didn't ask or anything. Please don't be that person, btw...

JM-99


----------



## dim (Jun 23, 2006)

Yaesu FT-817!!

From micro-drives to big screens, we all have some very cool and badass devices. But impressive?
My '817 is the poop!

It's more than just another rig (radio). The FT-817 is an inspired device. It truly is something special.

I'm taking it with me.

73
dim


----------



## Omega Man (Jun 23, 2006)

Rando said:


> Mame machine with 2500+ games, built into an original 7 foot Mechanized Attack cabinet with new 25 inch monitor. Controls for 4 players with original Star Wars yoke for flying or driving games.


 That's badass!! Call me when you get the Neo-Geo


----------



## zespectre (Jun 23, 2006)

Most impressive doo-dad... probably my old Aramberri side-by-side shotgun. It's a real piece of art and seems to get attention even from the high firepower guys when they see it.

A lot of people seem impressed with my DSLR even though it's a Canon 10D and a little long in the tooth by todays standards.

Strangely enough people are always far more impressed with my old MagCharger than my Night-Ops Gladius. I guess it's a size thing.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jun 24, 2006)

My P-38 on my Keychain!!!!!


----------



## TacticalGrilling (Jun 24, 2006)

Microtech UltraTech, iPod Nano, Inka Ti, AE Light PL24, and my Tactical Grilling Apron.

Be Safe, Grill Tactical.

-Nick
TacticalGrilling.com


----------



## dragoman (Jun 24, 2006)

Prob the Sony PSP with the 4GB hard drive.......light wise, the A2 always gets comments, usually because of the nuke green leds, and for sheer output the Mag85 always gets a few gasps...

dragoman


----------



## tracker870 (Jun 24, 2006)

My collection of Glo-toobs certainly gain some attention...


----------

